# listen to my orchestral work



## javadvjj (Jan 3, 2014)

*my orchestral work (listen to it)*

this is my first orchestral work 5 years ago

download:
http://upir.ir/up/najvahaye-beheshti.mp3


----------



## javadvjj (Jan 3, 2014)

piano harmony is simple but i like it beacause i have good memories of it


----------



## javadvjj (Jan 3, 2014)

No comments ؟!!!!!!


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

First, if you want comments, you should probably try to put forth a more detailed original post for your thread. The way you have it right now honestly seems really flippant and lazy, like you don't care, you're just throwing this here or whatever. If you put forth a post describing your techniques, maybe your inspiration for the piece, talk about the instrumentation or the harmonic language, whatever, you'd probably invite more discussion.

Secondly, I don't think its bad. My first criticism would be that the sampled audio seems kinda... tacked on? Like it sounds like the music is a soundtrack to some documentary, and with no context as to what those samples are, it doesn't really emotionally connect, for me anyway, with the other instruments. There are many ways to integrate samples well into an instrumental texture in an organic way, usually by having the instruments imitating the samples in some manner, treating the samples as motifs in a way.

My primary thought regarding your piece is that it doesn't go anywhere. Being harmonically static is okay, and can work fine, but it would be nice if dramatically the piece had some direction. A piece doesn't even need to follow a generic standard form to work well, as long as the material you use is interesting, and dramatically works in getting us through the journey of the piece. By the end of the piece, it doesn't feel like we've arrived anywhere. It feels like we were just sitting in one place, either physically or emotionally, and nothing has changed over the course of the piece. That may be what you were going for, to just create like... a snapshot of just a melancholic mood, but its just not very interesting. Like, emotions are extremely complex things, and music is soooo good at trying to express those subtleties. Perhaps this isn't your goal at all, but I get the feeling that you're like me and you are an emotional writer, you want to express things in your work, and I encourage you to keep at it. Even if you like a piece, don't be totally satisfied, always try to look for things to improve upon. Not to say that you just keep revising old work, you don't need to catch George Lucas-syndrome. But think about things that you can try different, experiment with ways to improve your work. Especially, listen. Listen to tons of great music and try to learn from all of these other artists who came before you, artists form all the different musical idioms out there. When you hear a piece that you find to be especially amazing, ask yourself why its amazing, what things are happening that make the piece so effective. That should help alot 

Take Care!

-BD~


----------

